# Khám phá ý tưởng thiết kế mới cho ngôi nhà mơ ước của bạn



## vykhanh123 (4/10/21)

Khám phá ý tưởng thiết kế mới cho ngôi nhà mơ ước của bạn Ý tưởng tạo ra nhiều không gian hơn trong giới hạn của một ngôi nhà nhỏ luôn thôi thúc chúng ta mỗi ngày. Và đó là những căn hộ nhỏ giống như căn hộ nhỏ có cầu thang đa nhiệm đáng mơ ước. Đó chính là lý do mà rất nhiều người muốn khám phá ý tưởng thiết kế Máy khuếch tán trầm hương hay ho của căn hộ này. Căn hộ ban đầu có diện tích 46m² nhưng khiến người xem cảm thấy rộng rãi hơn thế rất nhiều. Bằng việc cải tạo một tầng áp mái cũ dùng để lưu trữ, các kiến trúc sư bán máy khuếch tán tinh dầu hcm đã biến ngôi nhà nhàm chán ban đầu thành một ngôi nhà ấn tượng quanh cầu thang mới tuyệt đẹp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cầu thang đáng yêu dẫn đến gác xép – nơi để bàn làm việc, bàn ngồi thấp và khu vực tiếp khách rất thú vị. Nghe có vẻ khó tin nhưng thực sự là cầu thang của ngôi nhà nhỏ này dẫn đến phòng ngủ tầng áp mái cải tạo. Với vai trò bổ sung để thực hiện nhiều nhiệm vụ khác nhau, cầu thang mỏng màu trắng đi kèm với bảng màu hồng ở các cấp độ khác nhau khiến chúng vô cùng đáng yêu. Tất cả điều này được thực hiện bằng cách sử dụng các tấm và thiết kế được đặt khéo léo phù hợp với nhu cầu cụ thể của chủ nhà. Tầng áp mái được cải tạo đóng vai trò là phòng ngủ cho khách. Ngắm nhìn cầu thang từ trên cao. Phòng ngủ có cửa xếp và khu vực ăn uống màu trắng. Cửa ra vào của phòng ngủ khi đóng kín lại. Giỏ treo mang cây xanh vào một căn hộ đầy màu trắng và tông hồng nhạt nổi bật đáng yêu. Cửa sổ lớn với viền đen cung cấp độ tương phản trực quan trong căn hộ màu trắng. Các thanh thép nhẹ màu trắng được sử dụng trong nhà để hỗ trợ trần nhà, trong khi các tấm màu hồng trên trần phòng tắm và một backsplash nhà bếp nhân đôi thêm một cảm giác vui vẻ và sang trọng cho căn hộ nhỏ này. Phông nền đơn sắc màu trắng làm giảm sự phân mảnh hình ảnh kết hợp cửa lưới kim loại, cửa xếp màu trắng trong phòng ngủ và cửa trượt phòng tắm giúp giảm thiểu lãng phí không gian. Các cửa sổ lớn mở ra giúp hứng ánh sáng tự nhiên với Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu dùng cho khách sạn các đường viền màu đen tạo khung hoàn hảo. Cửa lưới có thể di chuyển mang lại sự riêng tư trong khi cho phép ánh sáng truyền qua. Cầu thang đa nhiệm tạo chỗ ngồi thú vị. Phòng tắm có cửa trượt và trần màu hồng.


----------

